# How to move a small building/shed



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I need a kidding/lambing barn badly and I don't want to build something bigger than 200 sq feet because I'll be taxed on it. I see a lot of sheds for free on Craigslist and I thought I'd ask here how hard it would be to move one? I'd have to take it apart, I don't have a trailer only a very old full sized Chevy pick up that eats gas like no tomorrow so I'd have to be effiecent so I wouldn't have to make too many trips back and forth since most of these free sheds are about a 40 minute drive one way. Has anyone moved a shed and how did it work out for you? 

Patty


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Can't wait to hear some suggestions on this. We are moving a shed to our new property and having the same issues. DH is dismantling the shed we have to make a move easier, but we will still borrow a trailer to do it. Still will be difficult to get the larger sections loaded and unloaded.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Unless you're talking about one of the plastic type sheds that comes apart in big section that pop together, I'd suggest transporting it intact.
Taking apart a wooden shed of that type, will all the little pieces of trim, etc. would be a major pain, plus they're not all that heavy in one piece. 
If you can get the shed for free, I'd just rent a flatbed trailer to haul it on as is.
Or perhaps call around to see if you could hire it done.
Even if you paid $100 to move it, you'd still have a heck of a good deal on the shed


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's what I was thinking. A trailer shouldn't cost that much to rent. If you move it in one piece I'd recommend nailing some bracing inside.

6x12 uhaul trailer $35/day. It's got sides on it so it wouldn't work but that gives an idea of cost.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the sheds you want to move? What they made of?


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 26, 2011)

When we moved to our property we considered taking our shed apart to move it. It is a 12x10 wooden shed like you would buy from Lowe's. The reason we decided not to is that we were either going to have to rent a trailer anyway to haul the trusses (not sure if that's the correct term here) or cut through the plates holding them together then reassemble later.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

When I moved here 6 years ago I hired a local with a HIAB truck and a lowbed to move my 10 x 12' shed. He lifted it by balancing straps under each end. I think is was $300-350, about 2 miles, placed up on blocks. Well worth it.
This year I had him move that and another shed, this time he used the same strap system but lifted it with an excavator on wheels, moved them about 2-300'. Not sure what that cost as it was included in a larger invoice.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have used a flatbed trailer and moved it on a sunday, 10'x12' gambrel roof. I moved one with a rollback car hauler. It cost a little more than gas cost but I was able to get it in a tight spot. I used 4" round wood posts as rollers....James


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

6" PVC as rollers, jack the shed up slide a pipe underneath it. winch it up to a flat bed trailer, sliding more PVC underneath as it moves and it will roll right along. Done this quite a bit and it works just fine, no wear and tear on the shed.


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have moved several as I use to build them and sell them if there on 4x4 runners it is easy enough to jack up one end and back a trailer under that end then comealong it rest of the way on. but by far the easiest way is to call a tow truck (one that has a sliding flat bed and have them move italso depending how it is built I have on metal shed took the roof off in one piece and took the walls apart at the corners and moved it in 6 pieces then reassembled it at the new site this works good if your carefull


----------



## scotrf (Jul 21, 2010)

i have moved 4 sheds by jacking them up with a highlift jack, some call it a farm jack, blocking it up as i went. pallets work good for blocking have also used used 8"x16" blocks. had to use a trailer but every one of them has set on the rails of trailer not on floor. the way one was built i put 2 12' 4x4s under it and used a landscape timber under these out at the ends as a lift point lifting one side about 8" at a time back and forth until i could back the trailer under. quite labor intensive kinda dangerous but effective. do not at any time get under a shed lifted in this manner. no kids around. if it falls on a person broken bones, dead or ????


----------

